# Positive test has turned to negative, where now?



## llareggub (Mar 30, 2008)

I did post this on another part of the board, but am hoping for a midwife's perspective.  I hope that is OK.

I did 2 positive tests on Tuesday due to a suspicion of being pregnant (tired, brown blood on wiping) and a lack of period.  I have PCOS and had successful fertility treatment to conceive my son who is now 17 months old.  Due to my history I refused to believe I was pregnant and I did another test yesterday, which was positive.  I had one more test left in the box so thought I might do that one as well, it was negative.  I had lots of symptoms including tiredness, sore boobs, nausea etc.

I bought two further tests and did one this morning with the first wee of the day.  The test did not work.  I left it a few minutes and repeated the test by weeing a small amount of urine into a cup.  This was negative.

Now I don't know what to think.  Could it me a chemical pregnancy?  I am still breastfeeding my son so this pregnancy was a complete shock as I never thought it would happen so quickly.  We only started TTC in January and with our history we did not have high expectations. 

I've no idea how long I was pregnant for, whether I am still pregnant, how to tell etc.  If I am not pregnant, but was, even that would be a tremendous think as I never thought I would conceive.  I haven't had any bleeding or cramps apart from a mild period type pain.

What can we do apart from wait and see?  Any thoughts?


----------



## llareggub (Mar 30, 2008)

Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you need to contact your GP who will help you with a blood test. Its difficult when you get a mixture of results but if the 4th test didn't work, rather than being a straight negative, you need another one. Instead of buying out the chemist, go to your GP it will take longer but you will get a definitive answer.

Sorry for not being very helpful, let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## llareggub (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.  I decided to go for an early scan today at a local private clinic.  There is something on the scan but it is too small to be confirmed as a pregnancy.  I have been advised to wait a week and then test again, and if positive, to return and have a repeat scan for the results to be compared.  So, it is a waiting game still!


----------

